# Sprinkler wont shut off/stop



## xclaim494 (5 mo ago)

one of my irrigation pipes were cut by mistake with some landscaping work being done in the backyard- so we fixed it and patched things up and now when one of my sprinkler zones comes on it wont go off ? Any ideas why ? Are the valves dirty and do i need to clean the valves.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I would assume that you got some debris in the valve. Try the flush procedure, otherwise shut off the water and pop out the valve and I bet you will find a pebble or stick or something.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Yep, disassemble both sides of the valve. Guarantee you find dirt and small rocks in them. I literally did this yesterday due to a PVC lateral fix. I used a wet/dry shop vac to suck out the water and debris from both sides of the valve.

And then you're probably going to see some sprinklers not throwing the full distance, or if you have rotators, they won't rotate at the normal pace, or not at all. You'll have to pull all your nozzles off, spray out the screen, and flush the head.


----------



## xclaim494 (5 mo ago)

issue resolved. I disassembled all valves - sucked out all the debris with my shop vac ... inspected diaphragms and found 2 ripped so i replaced them. All is good and we are back in business. TY all for the inputs.


----------

